# Albino Cory Laying on It's Side?



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, I recently moved my albino cory into a 10 gallon tank. It was moving fine in the 30 gallon before I moved it and now it's just laying on one side and it looks like it's struggling to swim. The only other fish in the 10 gallon are two small guppies.

Any idea why it's not moving? I can see it's still breathing.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how is he doing,i wonder if possibly he was injured in the move.


----------

